# Www.nirvana.nl



## astra007

they have a forum and chatroom if any1 wants to check it out.  besides good prices.


----------



## Mutt

Hey Astra what ever ya do don't change the skin there. One skin will lock ya out. Make it so ya can't post and stuff. Forget about tech support.  Bad script or somethin.


----------



## astra007

hey last time i was there was july.  i couldnt access the forum fer awhile but then they emailed me NOT to mess with the thingys you are talkin about as they had tech problems.  so i apologized to you know who and here we are.  i can get back now; only took them 2 months   hehehe

that was fer july, then i did sumthin else and poof.  now i can get in again and no, im not going to try what admin says to try.  they can lock themselves out.   hehehe  this time 2.5 months


----------



## white wolf

Hi to all growers
Bear with me I'm just figuring out how to use the site and am in need of guidance as I have been trying for three years and this is the first year I've seen buds so I will post me pictures in case I have some male bits lurking and would be grateful for guidance 

white wolf


----------

